# Apalachicola in first week in March



## mbaker8686 (Feb 22, 2017)

I am heading to Apalachicola for the first week in March.  I have read that the whiting bite n ever really turns off, I was just wondering if anyone else had any other advice for this time of year.  I have fished the gulf from piers and the beach from Pensacola to Panama City, just never in the Apalachicola area.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 22, 2017)

Ask this same question on bigbendfishing.net.  It is a forum especially for that area.


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 23, 2017)

Say a prayer that the wind does not blow the whole time you are there.


----------



## mlbowfin (Feb 28, 2017)

if you have a boat and some fiddlers, you can catch sheepheads down in the cut. I went last year for the chili cookoff and caught a couple of sheeps on live shrimp, a few small black drum and a ton of little baby spots. the boat fishing the opposite side of the cut had a cricket tube full of fiddlers filled a cooler with sheeps(fishing slack tide)


----------



## Rabun (Mar 1, 2017)

mbaker8686 said:


> I am heading to Apalachicola for the first week in March.  I have read that the whiting bite n ever really turns off, I was just wondering if anyone else had any other advice for this time of year.  I have fished the gulf from piers and the beach from Pensacola to Panama City, just never in the Apalachicola area.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Here's a report from the PCB area for last weekend.  Aplach area may be a little behind PCB but with the mild temps I would expect the surf fishing to turn on early.  Let us know how you make out.

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2017/02/22/panhandle-weekend-fishing-4cast/


----------



## mlbowfin (Mar 6, 2017)

post a follow up report and let us know how it went!


----------



## jaymax00 (Mar 6, 2017)

I have caught the biggest whiting I have ever seen at Cape San Blas. Normally first of march is when we ride over there, only about a 30 minute ride. Also catch pompano, red and black drum, sheephead and trout there.


----------



## mbaker8686 (Mar 13, 2017)

Fishing was a little slow.  The wind blew really hard the first half of the week, but I had some luck on 1-2 lb whiting on the old bridge that is now a pier on the st. george side.  Towards the end of the week, we started catching more whiting in the surf.  I was spooled once, never saw it.  We caught some small sharks and hooked a big shark on slack tide in the surf.  He turned back quick and clipped the line past the leader.  

Not a bad trip for early march.  I think we would have done well if we were not landlocked


----------



## Rabun (Mar 14, 2017)

mbaker8686 said:


> Fishing was a little slow.  The wind blew really hard the first half of the week, but I had some luck on 1-2 lb whiting on the old bridge that is now a pier on the st. george side.  Towards the end of the week, we started catching more whiting in the surf.  I was spooled once, never saw it.  We caught some small sharks and hooked a big shark on slack tide in the surf.  He turned back quick and clipped the line past the leader.
> 
> Not a bad trip for early march.  I think we would have done well if we were not landlocked



You got a few tugs and some meat to eat...way to go!  There are some decent size creatures cruising the beach...I caught what must have been a 40lb black drum on a little piece of shrimp in the trough on the beach.  It's like a box of chocolates....


----------



## mlbowfin (Mar 16, 2017)

thanks for the report mbaker, it wont be long before things get fired up down there..


----------

